# Exhaust: Magnaflow or Dynomax?



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

First thread here :seeya I actually don't own a goat but have a '66 Bonneville. 

The exhaust is fine, with no leaks or rust issues, but it's got two of those cheap "turbo" mufflers you find at Pep Boys on her. The car sounds like a classic with a big engine, rumbles a bit but doesn't have the bite I think it should have. I'm not looking for Flowmasters wake the neighborhood, just something for when I want a nice exhaust note.

Goal: a bit louder than my cheap muffler but not particularly loud; no interior drone, nice sounding idle, not loud on light throttle, but I want a roar on WOT. Oh, and STAINLESS.

I've narrowed it down to either a Magnaflow or Dynomax Ultra flo.

Muffler is offset/offset 2 1/4, anyone help me out in choosing? Already looking at youtube muffler samples..


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a magnaflow on my 65 ( 02 LS1 motor) and it sounds awesome. not obnoxious at all cruising but when you give it the gas it has a nice throaty sound


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A 66 Bonny is a nice car...got any pics??


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The cancer spot you see in the rear pic has since been half-ass fixed. I took the bumper off, sanded what I could and sloppily filled and painted it and put the bumper back on in 3 days. Oh the joys of living on a college campus with no car repair allowed..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am running the dynomax on 2.5" true duals and headers on a 463 and they sound great....nice low rumble on idle and cruise, no dronning, and when you dump into the secondaries they GRRRRROWL lke a Pontiac should. Not too pricey either.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

your car looks great...my brother has used the Walker Dynomax mufflers on several of his classic cars (2 1970 Skylarks, '67 El Camino and a '64 Riviera) with obviously excellent results since he keeps going back to them for his mufflers...

I don't think you can go wrong with either but my Magnaflow experience is on a 2000 Escalade and a 2006 GTO...good luck with your choice...

Bill


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You should post an exhaust sound clip before/after. 

My personal preference between those two is for the Magnaflows.

I use Hooker Aerochambers on my car and they are really great quality and engineering especially for the price.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice B'ville!:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

That car makes me wish I still had my 65 Catalina.
Looking good man. I have Slowmaster super 40's on the truck. Got them cheap. I do like the sound. Some before and after sound bits on youtube would be great. Just video phone them and post up.

I have a soft spot for Bbody's. I have had 3 Olds 98's (74' -79'- 80'), a 65 Catalina, and still have a 66 ss Impala. Would love to get a 2 door 69 Buick 225. The 225 and the Bonn-evil look great all stock and dual exhaust.


----------



## magnaflowrep (Aug 11, 2009)

Take a look at Magnaflow universal muffler part#11265 it's a 4x9x18.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

likethat said:


> Slowmaster


Hey! Nice pun. Any particular reason behind it, or is it just random word play?:lol:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

So exhaust is a long way off for me, but since it was being discussed I figured what the hay, and this may be really silly but....

I have mentioned my buddy that had the 70 Judge RA III ... we'll just call him "Small Town Mike" .... It had totally stock exhaust ... we were out cruising one day ... this was in the first few days after I first saw the car. So I asked him, why does it have the "GRRRRR" license plate. He says this is why and drops it into low 1 (it was an automatic) and let off the gas ..... and it went *GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR* all the way down the road. This was one of the first strong feelings of love I had for the GTO (other than the love at first sight thing). I NEED my car to sound like that when I am done with it. All three of my other GTO's had molested aftermarket exhaust and never sounded like that. 

What do I need to do to achieve this note?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

DukeB-120th said:


> Hey! Nice pun. Any particular reason behind it, or is it just random word play?:lol:


I have heard conflicting reports about how well the flowmasters mach up to the other companies. The word comes from, some of my friends and myself that race out in St. Louis, making fun of the brand. I had a 95 4x4 350tpi suburban with flowmaster 50 series. I have 40 series on my 87 4x4 350tpi 3/4 ton manual truck and another set of 40's to go on my 66 Impala SS 283 2bbl. They where/ are all stock vehicles. I got them for the price plus sound not for the top performance. They are better then stock muffles. I got one set for $60 2 1/4 (off set off set) from fleabay. The other set (same size and config slightly used) for free from a buddies 89 mustang when he got stainless magnaflow for his ride.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Purebred that Grrrr is a little back pressure from the stock 2.25 exhaust the bigger the pipes the less back pressure 2.25 on a stock 400 is good with more HP move up too 2.5 tops i am running 2.5's with dynomax on the 463 and it GRRRRRR's nicely (even have the front plate) leave the 3" pipes for the blown motors. Do not care for a loud dronny muffler at and just off idle, i like my tunes too much when i am just cruising, but i do want to hear it when i step on the fun pedal or throw it down a gear.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> Purebred that Grrrr is a little back pressure from the stock 2.25 exhaust the bigger the pipes the less back pressure 2.25 on a stock 400 is good with more HP move up too 2.5 tops i am running 2.5's with dynomax on the 463 and it GRRRRRR's nicely (even have the front plate) leave the 3" pipes for the blown motors. Do not care for a loud dronny muffler at and just off idle, i like my tunes too much when i am just cruising, but i do want to hear it when i step on the fun pedal or throw it down a gear.


Thanks G8ter, FWIW I know it's back pressure, but like I said I have yet to find an aftermarket set up that provides the growl. Thank you so much for breaking down the components necessary to create the proper exhaust note. You are indeed the man. 
So it's the pipes more than the mufflers ... I doubt I'd have considered that. When we re-built the 68 (it had mo motor or tranny or exhaust when I found it) I had a local shop fab me a custom 3 inch set up and they recommended glass packs (hey it was the 80's I was young and stupid) ... It sounded like ass. 
Glad I asked, now I know where to start.:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

In 1987 I drove a 1974 Olds 98. My friend and I one night had been flying down his country road(110+). When we pasts some guys from school walking down by the pound. We turned around to talk to them and one of them said that car sounded like a jet plane flying down the road.

I like that sound also.


----------

